# Abroad for tx



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello everyone i have been reading around the boards for a few weeks trying to decide the best option of clinic for me. I thought i had decided on the Jaimed in Istanbul but just not sure if it would be easier to go to Spain. Can anyone give me a simple way of investigating the clinics even a starter on which ones are ok i have been on loads of websites but it is all so confusing!

Definately not an option to get it done here i have lost all faith in the NHS.


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to the section 

Your question is just about the most frequently asked but I see you're from Dundee so you should know that their is another Dundonian (ladyleo) also looking into this.

You may also want to have a look at eastern europe as it's less expensive (huge generalisation) than Spain and you can get reasonable flights from Edinburgh to Poland and Czech Republic or even Kiev.  I know ladyleo is going to Isida in Kiev.

We chose CERAM initially as we liked the idea of a British nurse (Ruth) but we had a long wait for a donor (O-neg blood group and blue/green eyes) so we eventualy changed and went to Altra Vita in Moscow.  

CERAM use egg sharing which means you are unlikely to have frosties as you are sharing your donor with another patient (or the donor herself) which you may see as a down side.

IM (Barcelona, Valencia, etc.) are also very good and don't egg share but are quite expensive in relative terms.

You may want to see what flights suit you for convenience and cost as well as checking hotel costs, etc.

In the end we selected AV as they have a terriffic success rate, we liked Olga the overseas liaison and the fact that you can select your donor from their list on the internet.

As you can see the choice is very personal and you should pick on who you feel most comfortable with.

Good luck.

A&E


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Rosie

I am going to Cape fertility centre in South Africa, afetr much deliberation over clinics.

I looked into ISIDA, Altra Vita, Chania, Fertimed, and Invimed. For me the idea of being forced to stay in SA for 12 days and therefore making a holiday out of it as well as going for tx appealed, as I get stressed whilst working and having tx. 

There is loads of information about clinics on this site so have a search and you'll find loads of places people have been then select a few clinics to get further information on, and go with the one you feel most comfortable with. 

Good luck

Chris


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for your replies i don't need to have egg or sperm donor but the success rates look far higher than here. Will check out eastern europe though and look at ladyleo's posts - thanks for the tip


----------

